# NFL Game pass



## sssSMOKING (Jan 22, 2020)

Seems like every time I watch a game to the end my Tivo Stream 4k locks up.
Only way to get it back is to reboot the Tivo Stream.
Anyone else having this issue?
Any fixes?
Thanks Guys.


----------



## brotony (May 9, 2020)

I came across a problem that I think is related to this device. I'm using Chromecast with Google TV and having to force close NFL app after every condensed replay of NFL Gamepass; going home and opening again won't restart the app for me. I've reported to NFL and Google Chromecast support with the Google Assistant button.

A temporary fix may be to use button mapper to set a long press of back to force close foreground app. Or as NFL suggested below.

NFL digital care responded and said Google TV isn't a supported method. Linked me to cast method from PC browser. I responded that there is an app for NFL in Google Play. This isn't a side loaded app. Check it and fix this please. No response yet.

Cast isn't so bad as trying to watch on TV connected to PC. I have to wake the PC remote to pause and often relegated to air mouse to get to those popup buttons. Odd that I have to goto PC browser to cast.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sssSMOKING (Jan 22, 2020)

brotony said:


> I came across a problem that I think is related to this device. I'm using Chromecast with Google TV and having to force close NFL app after every condensed replay of NFL Gamepass; going home and opening again won't restart the app for me. I've reported to NFL and Google Chromecast support with the Google Assistant button.
> 
> A temporary fix may be to use button mapper to set a long press of back to force close foreground app. Or as NFL suggested below.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I will surely give this a try!


----------

